# Cómo ELIMINAR de  V E R D A D  columnas para delimitar hoja?



## josevaldesv

Hola,

Ahora no pondré dudas de fórmulas.

Sólo quiero saber cómo eliminar "de verdad" columnas en Excel para deliminar una hoja.

He visto trabajos en los que de la columna A a la columna F, por ejemplo, están activas las celdas, y a partir de la G, ya ni siquiera se ven columnas (igual con los renglones), y así delimintas la hoja de Excel.

Ojalá me puedan echar la mano.

Saludos gente.


----------



## Greg Truby

Si le entiendo bien está hablando de esconder las columnas, nada más. Va a G1.  Presione Shift y mientra Shift está presionado tecla End y flecha derecha para ir hasta IV1 (suponiendo que no hay nada en G1 a IV1).  Ya que tiene G1:IV1 seleccionado, presiona Ctrl+0 (el cero sobre la "P", no la cero en el teclado derecho) para esconder todas las columnas.  Asi uno "limita" el tamaño de la hoja (para esconder ringlones selecciona y use Ctrl+9).  El usuario siempre puede "des-esconder" las celdas al menos que uno usa protección.  Pero de lo que me doy cuenta no hay manera de realmente *eliminar* columnas ni ringlones.

Saludos,


----------



## josevaldesv

*Re: Cómo ELIMINAR de  V E R D A D  columnas para delimitar h*

entendido y funcionando.. gracias.


----------



## RalphA

*Re: Cómo ELIMINAR de  V E R D A D  columnas para delimitar h*

Y, para agregar al metodo del amigo Greg, tambien puede uno hacer un "highlight" de las columnas de G a IV1, evocar "Format", "Cells", 
"Pattern", y escoger el color blanco que se ve alli.  Esto hara que las lineas de la rejilla desaparezcan, dando la impresion de que no hay columnas a la derecha de la columna F.

Tambien, puede uno ir a "Tools", "Options", "View" y dejar la casetilla de "Gridlines" vacia.  Esto hara que todas las rejillas de la "spreadsheet" desaparezcan.  Entonces, uno puede "highlight" la zona deseada, digamos A1:F15, ir a "View", "Toolbars", "Formatting", y escoger alli las rejillas, para que el rango escogido tenga las rejillas visibles.


----------



## mina bose

Greg Truby said:


> Si le entiendo bien está hablando de esconder las columnas, nada más. Va a G1.  Presione Shift y mientra Shift está presionado tecla End y flecha derecha para ir hasta IV1 (suponiendo que no hay nada en G1 a IV1).  Ya que tiene G1:IV1 seleccionado, presiona Ctrl+0 (el cero sobre la "P", no la cero en el teclado derecho) para esconder todas las columnas.  Asi uno "limita" el tamaño de la hoja (para esconder ringlones selecciona y use Ctrl+9).  El usuario siempre puede "des-esconder" las celdas al menos que uno usa protección.  Pero de lo que me doy cuenta no hay manera de realmente *eliminar* columnas ni ringlones.
> 
> Saludos,



Hola Greg!

Dice mi amiga Daf que muchas gracias por éste dato, les has ayudado mucho!

Saludos.


----------

